# Medical Insurance for small companies



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

After having given up on the admin girl to sort this I am taking matters into my own hands. I need to find a medical insurance company that will do insurance (UAE only) for less than 10 people as my boss will only insure people on company sponsorship which many in my office don't fall under. 
Anyway, most places are saying it must be over 10 or it is very expensive. Is anyone aware of any companies who are reasonable for smaller numbers?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can arrange group schemes from five members. An an Independent Adviser I deal with a variety of companies and the right one will depend on the level of cover you require and budget.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I can arrange group schemes from five members. An an Independent Adviser I deal with a variety of companies and the right one will depend on the level of cover you require and budget.


Do you deal with bigger companies Elph?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> Do you deal with bigger companies Elph?


Yes, I do. All sizes of schemes.


----------

